# Custom Printed Pen Boxes $1.08 each



## More4dan (Jul 7, 2020)

I just received my order of custom printed pen boxes from www.gemsondisplay.com They have modified their old design to better fit pens. The older box was too long, made more for brackets than pens. Each box comes with two inserts. One for a single pen and another for two pens. The box is 6 5/8” x 2 1/4” x 1”.

The minimum order is 200 with printing for a whole $1.07 each, with free shipping. The folks I worked with have been very professional and made adjustments to my logo to get the final printing to look great. I definitely recommend them.






Cheers,

Danny


----------



## RobS (Jul 7, 2020)

That is awesome.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## DavidD (Jul 7, 2020)

Looks great! Thanks for posting the link and reference.


----------



## danhoke (Jul 7, 2020)

Looks very professional. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Monty (Jul 7, 2020)

I personally do not care for the new box design. The elastic is too tight for most pens. I also do not care for being shipped both single and double inserts. The double insert is a waste for me.
However, the printing on your boxes looks fantastic.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Danny.  These look really nice and I'll have to look into them.  Do they do boxes for pocket knives that you've ever ordered?  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## More4dan (Jul 7, 2020)

wolf creek knives said:


> Thanks for sharing Danny. These look really nice and I'll have to look into them. Do they do boxes for pocket knives that you've ever ordered? Thanks again for the info.



I have not looked for a box specific for knives but they do have a large variety of sizes available. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Jul 7, 2020)

Monty said:


> I personally do not care for the new box design. The elastic is too tight for most pens. I also do not care for being shipped both single and double inserts. The double insert is a waste for me.
> However, the printing on your boxes looks fantastic.


 Thanks neighbor. The elastic is tight but it will work with the Cross Peerless which is not a small pen. I would have rather the boxes were originally fitted with the single pen insert instead of the double but I’m glad they included both.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks, Dan!


----------



## EricRN (Jul 8, 2020)

More4dan said:


> I just received my order of custom printed pen boxes from www.gemsondisplay.com They have modified their old design to better fit pens. The older box was too long, made more for brackets than pens. Each box comes with two inserts. One for a single pen and another for two pens. The box is 6 5/8” x 2 1/4” x 1”.
> 
> The minimum order is 200 with printing for a whole $1.07 each, with free shipping. The folks I worked with have been very professional and made adjustments to my logo to get the final printing to look great. I definitely recommend them.
> 
> ...


These look great.  Thanks for the tip.  I have been using these slide-top boxes: https://factorydirectcraft.com/cata...vfXbZuz6mcllk9qKOgVnQG_lFHsPmK20aAtFHEALw_wcB.  The price has gone up.  I got 50 of them for a little over $1 each, and then I brand my logo into the top.  I also include a velvet pouch to ensure that the pen won't get scratched from the wood: 



In honesty, these look good on the website, but I was pretty disappointed with the quality.  The tops do not fit neatly and the lines aren't always straight.  I've worked up a design for a hinged box that I want to begin building, but that is too labor intensive to just give away with my cheaper pens.  I could probably build them for around $3 in materials, using rough-sawn cherry and some simple barrel hinges.  I'm thinking something like this (https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBOXM1.html), except that I'm going to suede-tex the pen chamber.  Making this myself will also give me the opportunity to brand my logo on the top, make a few decorative changes that better suit my taste, and then include a nicer finish.  (I've bought a few of these boxes, and the thin film finish always feels a bit cheap to me.)  I'll post some pictures and a tutorial on the jig I've built to help make these when I get the first one done.  Haven't been getting as much shop time as I'd like these days...

These cardboard boxes might be a nice option for those cheaper pens in lieu of the slide-top box.  I think it looks a bit classier and I like that I can include my logo.  I can use my nicer, homemade boxes as the complementary box with the more expensive pens, and sell them as a $5-10 upgrade for the cheaper pens.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jul 17, 2020)

Dan - Thanks for the tip. Ordered and got boxes yesterday (see pic). Pretty fast turnaround!
Agree that the elastic is tight but that can be resolved pretty easily by loosening the knot on the back side.


----------



## More4dan (Jul 17, 2020)

I’ll check out adjusting the band. Thanks. Logo looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Monty (Jul 18, 2020)

Readjusting the band works great.


----------



## Pian (May 22, 2021)

I wish they still made the single pen boxes. They only do the doubles now.


----------



## johnjohnson42 (May 23, 2021)

Pian said:


> I wish they still made the single pen boxes. They only do the doubles now.


This


----------



## More4dan (May 24, 2021)

Mine came with both inserts, single and doubles.
Danny


----------



## geordie0928 (May 28, 2021)

Hi, would you ship to the UK.


----------



## penicillin (May 28, 2021)

I am not making pens at scale to justify a quantity purchase. I make them for gifts and family uses, mostly one-offs. Keeping costs reasonable is an important consideration.

I buy the 10-packs of display tubes at the local Rockler store. They fit most pens, but not the fattest cigar pens. You can buy larger pen display tubes for those pens elsewhere. I use scissors to cut out a pen gift label, which I insert in the tube facing out. We tie a thin ribbon around the top.
https://www.rockler.com/pen-display-tubes

The reasons I like them is that they are inexpensive ($0.69 each, less with a 10% or 15% discount coupon), they come in 10-packs, and they look classy for the price. I could buy nicer, but don't want to store large quantities. Our gift recipients seem to appreciate them.

The font on the labels is Apple Chancery (a Mac font) but you can replace it with any decorative script-y font.


----------

